# What does Flourish Exel do?



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I've heard people talk about Flourish Exel helping even in co2 injected tanks. I wan't to know if exel is worth trying out. What exacly does it help with in co2 injected tank?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe try posting this question in the Seachem sponsor forum on this site...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

There is a lot of anecdotal evidence that Excel acts as an algaecide at certain concentrations. Do a search if you're interested. I believe John also uses it to grow HC along with CO2. Most people, however, do not use both CO2 and Excel.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

jay, i have seen it help destroy algae as well as boost plant growth. you should just give it a try and see what happens


----------



## kniveswood (Mar 17, 2005)

I find it great as a CO2 source for nano tanks, as a bottle will last quite long. Easier to handle than DIY CO2 too.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

We have Excel here where I live, and its $20 for a 500ml bottle, is there anywhere where I can get it cheaper than that?


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/cshop/PFSE-04530.html?L+scstore+qlft3589ff3a0e3a+1127146927

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=28607&category_id=3141&pcid1=3349


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Bert H said:


> Most people, however, do not use both CO2 and Excel.


I do


----------

